
Microsoft is sharing Indian bank customers' data with U.S. intelligence agencies - electic
https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-has-been-sharing-indian-bank-customers039-data-with-us-intelligence-agencies
======
sneak
Of course they are. Any sufficiently large corporation in the US, hardware or
software, exists and operates at the mercy of the US military, and should be
expected to perform such tasks upon request whenever they have access to data
the US military wants.

This applies to AWS (all regions—Amazon is a US company), Google/Gmail/GCP
(worldwide), Apple, Rackspace, Cisco, ATT/Verizon/Comcast, Visa, AmEx,
Mastercard, Wells/BOA/Chase, PayPal, Facebook, Twitter, et c.

Don’t expect these execs to spend money and time and risk imprisonment to
impede one of the most powerful and unscrupulous military organizations on the
planet. Joseph Nacchio was a rare exception.

If you need an example, look what they did to Wikileaks even in the absence of
an unsealed indictment. These people don’t care about laws or rights or
STELLARWIND and MAINWAY and the like would never have been built.

See also (2010):
[https://www.wired.com/2010/12/realtime/](https://www.wired.com/2010/12/realtime/)

------
fwn
I'm not working in the field, so I don't really have an idea on how the
attitude in banking is towards cloud integration.

I wonder: What is, from a banks perspective, the responsible solution here?

An older MS Office or current MS Office without network connectivity?
LibreOffice?

I'm a huge fan of the suite, but, for example, Libres Excel isn't really
comparable to MS Excel.

